# My new bin topper!



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

So I don't think any of you know but I have been building a topper for an old bin cage I used for my hamsters which will now hopefully own mice (I haven't asked my dad yet but now I have built it I'm hoping he will say yes.) So here are some terrible pictures of it


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice topper, but I would worry about the mice eventually chewing their way out of the plastic bin. Also, that plastic bin is going to absorb some serious smell.


----------

